# Recommended Freire recordings



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

This fellow intrigues me and I don't own any of his recordings. Funds being limited as they are, what disc should I get first?

Edit: whoops, I thought I was in the recordings forum, sorry! Feel free to move this post.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

His recording of Brahms' piano concertos under Maestro Chailly sounded great to me. Heard the second concerto on radio, anyway. Very impassioned playing & with a spontaneous vibe. This set got an award or two in Europe. The other recording by him was the Salzburg recital he did with Martha Argerich, I did not enjoy that, but across the board it was admired...


----------

